# Ruby is hurt



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ruby is walking, and doing well, for those who wanted an update.

I really wish I hadn't posted the way I did because I really feel worse now than before...I was looking for comfort and support, and feel like I just got criticized for having too many pets and not being able to pay vet bills. I am sorry that we had a rough pay period and no extra money. I'm sorry I don't have a savings because my hubby was laid off work for 2 1/2 years(we are trying to work on that again). I would "surrender" her if I felt that was the best for her, but I do not feel any of our family pets need to go anywhere at this point. I do not feel like I am neglecting her, or any of the others for that matter. 

Our dog last year had health issues that was going to cost over 500 bucks to pay for, and we had no money or savings, but guess what, we made it happen. I will always do what I can for my animals before even considering handing them off to someone else.

I know everyone here wants the best for their animals and everyone elses too, but do you have to be so harsh?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh poor Ruby needs to get to the vet. It could be a fracture. Maybe kennel her tonight to let it rest until you can get it checked out.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang it...still not walking on it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

when you have a pet, it's no different than having a child. when they need medical care,
you MUST provide it. if you cannot, then please find a friend, a rescue or humane society who 
will take this pet and give it the essentials that it needs.
A 4 year old child must never, never be allowed to interact with a tiny fragile dog
without adult supervision.

Here is another story I think you should read: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/40906-oreo-vets-i-feel-like-bad-mom.html


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I will find a way to provide the care she needs, just as I do when my children need it. Just because I don't have funds right this second, doesn't mean I won't try and find a way. Please don't imply that I won't provide the essentials that Ruby needs. I haven't always had money available when my kids are sick or hurt, but I find a way then too. I did not allow my 4 year old to be alone with the dog, accidents do happen. I'm not going to keep the puppy in her crate at all times, the kids will learn that they need to be careful when puppy is out.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sleeping so peacefully.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

SuperMomX4 said:


> I will find a way to provide the care she needs, just as I do when my children need it. Just because I don't have funds right this second, doesn't mean I won't try and find a way. Please don't imply that I won't provide the essentials that Ruby needs. I haven't always had money available when my kids are sick or hurt, but I find a way then too. I did not allow my 4 year old to be alone with the dog, accidents do happen. I'm not going to keep the puppy in her crate at all times, the kids will learn that they need to be careful when puppy is out.


I am the same way, I am on a strict budget but if my dogs need something, I would offer to lick the kennels clean if I had too. Seriously I would do anything for my kid & for my dogs. I might say "I don't have the money" or "This is really going to effect my budget" but that DOESN'T mean I won't do it. I'd rather eat top ramen for a week or two than give up my babies. Have you contacted your vet? Maybe there is a way you could work off the debt OR my vet will take pre-dated checks


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I find it incredible that you "have 5 kids. A step daughter who will soon be 15, twin girls that are 9, a 4 year old girl.and almost 2 year old girl. I have a beagle mix named Pipsqueak and a blue heeler mix named Array. I have a kitty named Gizmo. I'm
Also have 4 ferrets namednSparkles, Starr, Snickers and SugarBear. Yep we have a full house." .... AND *no plan *for emergency Vet care...


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I find it incredible that you "have 5 kids. A step daughter who will soon be 15, twin girls that are 9, a 4 year old girl.and almost 2 year old girl. I have a beagle mix named Pipsqueak and a blue heeler mix named Array. I have a kitty named Gizmo. I'm
> Also have 4 ferrets namednSparkles, Starr, Snickers and SugarBear. Yep we have a full house." AND *no plan *for emergency Vet care...


That is kinda bad :/ I at the very LEAST have $100 in my credit line just in case I need to pay anything upfront. I don't think I'd let a limping dog go overnight without vet attention.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:i kno how it is-sometimes we just dont have the money.u could c if ur vet will extend u credit or payments.if not,i would go hock something-even households that r poor usually have a tv or game ststem.if the kids dont like that then it could b there punishment.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> when you have a pet, it's no different than having a child. when they need medical care,
> you MUST provide it. if you cannot, then please find a friend, a rescue or humane society who
> will take this pet and give it the essentials that it needs.
> A 4 year old child must never, never be allowed to interact with a tiny fragile dog
> ...



I have to agree with Therese here. In this situation it sounds like Ruby needs care RIGHT NOW and you are not providing it, e.g. you are neglecting your dog. If you can not provide proper care for her (which at this time, you are not), you need to surrender her to a rescue or even a shelter so that she can get the care she needs. 

Chihuahuas and young children seldom mix. Most responsible breeders won't sell a chihuahua to families with children under 10 or so years old. For reasons LIKE THIS!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If it were my dog, I would have had her at the emergency vet or at least the regular vet first thing in the morning. I don't have a lot of 
Money either, but I keep some set aside just for emergencies. I also keep a credit card just in case. I wouldn't hesitate to ask my boyfriend or family to help me out if I couldn't pay but my pet needed care. My first concern would be getting the care they needed right away.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to say that I agree with Therese-and the others. 

Chis are like fragile babies. In the same way that I would not let young children play with a newborn baby, I would not let them play with one of my chis. They are not a toy. Small children would think they were. They would treat them like a doll or stuffed animal. Not because they are mean, it is just their frame of reference.

My dogs are not inexpensive. I knew that going in. I may be overprotective and take them too quickly to the vet but I did that with my kids as well. 

When our neighbor kids want to see our girls, we take them on our front porch and each of us have one and the girls and we manage how much they "play" with them. Once I see my girls are getting overwhelmed, back inside they go. 

Some people have had great success with chis and small kids. If our kids were still small I would not have these little girls. I would get sturdier puppies.

I'd really get her in today to be seen.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you get to the vets as soon as possible for her she maybe in terrible pain


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sorry I have to say I agree as well. She deserved AT LEAST a call to your vet to discuss options I'm shocked that you haven't done that. I'm a student and work part time I have very very little money, but I always but Money away for Bijoux. She was limping once and I had her to the vets within the hour cost me all the money I had left and I went without alot for a while. It really really sucked. But I did it because she needed it. I didn't wait either. She needed care and I took her in.

I hope you take her to the vet or maybe find a rescue if she isn't somthing that's in your budget, but from the way your talking you can find the money so I don't understand why you haven't taken action yet. If you ask me this is neglect.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please find a way to get Ruby to the vet as soon as possible!!! There is a credit card called 'care credit' for emergencies that most vets will take.

Then please consider surrendering her to a shelter or rescue. Small dogs and small children rarely mix. It sounds like you have your hands full with 5 children and all your other pets. It really is the kindest thing to do. 

We have had MULTIPLE stories like yours on here with small children and chi's getting injured. You might read the story of Willy, who was thrown by a small child and ended up having a fracture that did not heal and had his leg amputated.

PLEASE check out this post and the pictures of Willy. This could be Ruby. She needs to see a vet TODAY.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/53362-willys-pics-danielqr79.html


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but I also agree, You need to look at those photos of Willy, his story was heart breaking. Please take Ruby to the vet.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanted to add something..

I would really consider giving her to someone or to a rescue who can treat her. If you have that many pets and children and are having a hard time paying vet bills.. It just isn't fair to Ruby. I read one of your other posts where you said you didn't have the money for a few weeks to take Ruby to be treated for fleas. While I understand flea meds and vet bills can be expensive, when you buy a puppy all of these things need to be considered before bringing the puppy home. If you are having a hard time paying for preventative care, where do emergencies come in? I don't want to sound rude or mean ( I am not trying to be) but I am just thinking of what might be best for your pet. Sorry if it sounds harsh :/


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

If she is non weight bearing, there's a good chance that it's a fairly serious injury, so she definitely needs to be seen by a vet ASAP.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yes, please get Ruby to the vet asap. Poor baby might really be suffering.  Please keep us posted and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope Ruby is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. 
I have been worried for her all day. I sure hope you do not just think we are all over reacting and you are still waiting or have decided just not to come back with an update.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> I hope Ruby is ok. Please keep us posted.


see below



jesuschick said:


> I agree.
> I have been worried for her all day. I sure hope you do not just think we are all over reacting and you are still waiting or have decided just not to come back with an update.


OP came back and posted over the original post:

this is the original:


SuperMomX4 said:


> I guess my kids are just going to have to loose all Ruby privelages. My 4 year old threw Ruby onto the porch according to my older 2. She will not bear any weight on her rear leg. I don't know what to do...she is not whining or acting as though it hurts, she just won't put it down to walk. I felt around on it and tried comparing it to her other leg, but I don't notice any obvious differences. Poor girl, this is the same foot as the reaction she had after stepping on something. I don't have any money to pay the vet up front to have her seen. What are the chances they will see her and bill me? It has been several hours since it happened and still not bearing her weight on it. She runs around three legged. I just took her out to potty before coming to bed and she couldn't jump up into the house by herslf she kept falling over trying to to do it on one back leg. Advice anyone?


this pasted over it:


SuperMomX4 said:


> Ruby is walking, and doing well, for those who wanted an update.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't posted the way I did because I really feel worse now than before...I was looking for comfort and support, and feel like I just got criticized for having too many pets and not being able to pay vet bills. I am sorry that we had a rough pay period and no extra money. I'm sorry I don't have a savings because my hubby was laid off work for 2 1/2 years(we are trying to work on that again). I would "surrender" her if I felt that was the best for her, but I do not feel any of our family pets need to go anywhere at this point. I do not feel like I am neglecting her, or any of the others for that matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay.

BUT DID SHE GET TO THE VET TODAY????????????????


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If you do come back (after Ruby went to the vet I hope!) - maybe you could find someone who would be willing to temporarily care for Ruby until things are better finance wise in your family? It sounds like you have a lot going on, which doesn't mean that you can't care for her, but it's something to think about.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Ruby is walking, and doing well, for those who wanted an update.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't posted the way I did because I really feel worse now than before...I was looking for comfort and support, and feel like I just got criticized for having too many pets and not being able to pay vet bills. I am sorry that we had a rough pay period and no extra money. I'm sorry I don't have a savings because my hubby was laid off work for 2 1/2 years(we are trying to work on that again). I would "surrender" her if I felt that was the best for her, but I do not feel any of our family pets need to go anywhere at this point. I do not feel like I am neglecting her, or any of the others for that matter.
> 
> ...



I read the origial post when you first put that on, you came here for advise as you asked in your original post. People on here are all Chis lovers and they all want the best for the Chis / Chi mixed. They do worry even the Chis are not theirs and when they are concern, they just wanted to put information towards to the posters, to urge them taking the poorly Chi to the vet who is more experienced and qualified than any of us here. 

I am sure you are a good Mum to yours and will find a way to pay for all the treatements if needed. And I am also sure these members on here do care and not really judging anyone on here too (from what I read the posts in the time I am a member). The tone of the posting sometimes is very different from if we ask people face to face. I am sure if I come on here asking for advice (& comfort) when deep down I know something is not right, but just cannot afford to pay for the emergency vet bill, other members will still tell me to take mine to see a vet. Chihuahuas are very delicate even though they are still loving dogs, just like other breeds. 

Whatever you decided, I hope your Chi is now recovered. Think about talking to your vet, asking if they have any payment plan, just for the future just in case. We'd never know what's going on round the corner. A Chihuahua vet bill can be very little but it can be very high, just the same as other breeds of dog too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please check this link out where it has different options to help pet owner's like yourself when in financial crisis.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/43109-funding-help-petowners-need.html

Please keep us updated.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd seriously send money through PayPal if she needed it to get her seen. I would.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope Ruby got to the vet...

Maybe you can consider opening a Care Credit card, or even just a separate card just for pet emergencies. That way, you have one less thing to worry about when one of your pets needs care


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I speak for myself, but I responded the way I did because ....

1. Your child THREW the dog 
2. She was limping and not putting weight on her leg
3. You didn't have money to take her to the vet
4. This isn't the first time Ruby has needed vet care (flea infestation) and you didn't do anything about it.

In most situations, small children and tiny dogs do not mix. They just don't. Many, many breeders won't sell to people with toddlers or babies for this reason. There are exceptions but most kids just do not have the self control to act appropriately around a very small dog. Just go to Walmart and look at all the kids throwing fits in the stores if you need convincing otherwise. Now imagine that kid at home around a very small and vulnerable puppy. 

I posted the link to Willy's story because he was also thrown by a small child. His leg was broken. It eventually had to be amputated. These things happen. It's not unusual at ALL for small animals to be hurt by children.

You have FIVE KIDS. Ferrets. Other dogs. Who knows what else. You have a full plate. Your husband has been unemployed for 2.5 years. These are all things that YOU have posted and talked about. I, for one, think your plate is full. Not everyone can afford to pay for expensive surgeries, etc. But if a dog is INJURED by a child that THREW it, then it needs to go to the vet. There's no ifs, ands, or buts about it. If you cannot afford that, then admit it, and move on. To me, that means placing the dog with someone who CAN afford to take care of it.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I speak for myself, but I responded the way I did because ....
> 
> 1. Your child THREW the dog
> 2. She was limping and not putting weight on her leg
> ...


It needed to be said... 
we have gone through a heck of a lot of Calista, her vet bills to this point have totalled £2400 (about $4000 USD). We are both teachers earning LOW money... but, we have gone without so Calista can have what she needs.
I have taken Calista to the vets whenever I have thought she needed, regardless of money... I have taken out payday loans if I have had to. (Like when she got grass seeds up her nose...)
I took this dog into my life... if something goes wrong, that is my responsibility to deal with. That is the deal you make when you take on any living being...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I speak for myself, but I responded the way I did because ....
> 
> 1. Your child THREW the dog
> 2. She was limping and not putting weight on her leg
> ...


I have to say I agree with this 100%. No one here is trying to judge you.There is nothing wrong with not having a lot of money, but if you found the money to buy another dog, you should have money for at least preventative care (such as flea medicine). 


> Our dog last year had health issues that was going to cost over 500 bucks to pay for, and we had no money or savings, but guess what, we made it happen


Saying that you can somehow find the money to provide care and actually having a plan are different. Think about this: Lets say your child drops Ruby by accident, in the middle of the night or on the weekend. She hurts her jaw or back pretty badly, and needs to go to the emergency vet. During the night there isn't much you can do to find the money to pay her bills. I couldn't handle that situation. I would make sure to have some sort of emergency plan in the future.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

What everyone is trying to say, is, you already had too much responsibility when you got Ruby. When you get a puppy, the first year you have them is going to cost the most in vet bills. Shots, worming, Spay, and any other emergency that can come up with a puppy. If you can't provide basic care for her you need to give her to someone who can.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

whats the update??? please tell us that you took her to the vet, she might be experiecing serious pain. if you cannot provide the simplest treatment give her to someone that would be happy to. i understand that you have so much on your plate but you just need to find a way to help her. When Coco was a puppy she dislocated her paw by jumping of the sofa, she was in so much pain and she needed immidiate care. I believe that no one on this forum wants to upset you in anyway but to help your little puppy.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I opened a saving account at the credit union and I have $20.00 every two weeks going into it.Only for my pets health care issues. So if any emergency I have the money. Also if you have good reputation with a vet they will work with you.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive been reading along all i want to know is the little ruby under a vets care now for her little leg i sure hope so


----------

